# Help! Found injured fledgeling in Chicago



## sweettuesday (Jul 13, 2006)

I have been trying to get this little guy some help since I found it last night. All the wildlife centers are either understaffed/ full/ in the suburbs, and can't take it. One of the legs is definetly broken ( was found about 30 feet under a nest downtown) and it can only really drag itself around, which is pretty painfull to watch. I've contacted a number of vets, but am really looking for someone in the area to take it, since I don't know what i'm doing and don't have the time/ money to care for it ( full time student!). I got it to drink a little and it seems stable enough, but does need help. PLEASE contact me if you know anyone in the Chicago area who would be willing to help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are very few that we know of to help in the Chicago area. However, it may not be too big of a deal. If the break is pretty simple, it may be as easy as using 2" wide masking tape to fix. If you'll hang on a bit, I'll go round up some illustrations and bring it back here.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is a link to a posted picture of the method--it's pretty simple. All you have to do is use scissors to clip the feathers short over the leg so the tape will stick fairly well:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=108665&postcount=14

Just out of curiosity, is there any blood or protruding bone (open or compound fracture)? If so, it'd still be a good idea to go ahead and set it with the tape for someone else to remove later but I'd try to get a bandaid pad over the actual break in the skin in that case.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Another simple thing that you can do to make it more comfortable is to make a donut out of an old towel and put the bird in the middle so that he doesn't need his legs to stay upright. That usually helps a lot with single broken legs.

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I use to live in Palatine and went to the Brookfield Zoo all the time, suggestion here maybe it would work maybe not, call them and ask them if there is anyone in the area or a vet that could volunteer his services for this little guy or ask the director if they would like to look after it. They have vets at the Zoo because of all the animals and maybe they can help. Good Luck

Cindy


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm in the Chicago area. Private me if you want. I have helped a lot of birds get back in shape that I've found my self or have had friends show me some needy birds. If you are unable to get a rehabber soon I could help you if you want. A couple of months ago I nursed a pigeon with a broken wing back into health and it now flies again in its flock, doing well.

-Jason


----------

